# Pls HELP - SOL list for my job title ?



## Jani (Oct 17, 2011)

Dears, pls be so kind to help me to find out if my job is listed on SOL. I'm a forwarding agent working in logistic / shipping company (organising transport and goods distribution). I have a 3 year diploma degree at the university of maritime transport. If anyone can help me to recognise my proffession for visa aplication procedure. Many many thanks!!!!!!


----------

